# The Xorg, Nvidia, Gnome3 and The AllinOnePC



## kennedy90210 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi,

First time installing freebsd X Window in my Desktop, i thought i would be eassy like in the tutorial .

1. First i using this tutorial for install nvidia driver "https://headthirst.com/freebsd-nvidia.html"
2. Second i using this tutorial for gnome 3 "https://medium.com/shehuawwal/installing-gnome-de-terminal-on-freebsd-12-420663671f99"
3. Btw my all in one have 2 vga intel and nvidia and i didnt configure xorg.conf

When i login as non root user, the screen blinking and then return to cmd/shell.
This my Xorg.log


```
[    56.631]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[    56.631] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    56.631] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p12 amd64
[    56.631] Current Operating System: FreeBSD bsdbebas 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC amd64
[    56.631] Build Date: 02 January 2020  09:07:34AM
[    56.631] 
[    56.631] Current version of pixman: 0.38.4
[    56.631]     Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    56.631] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    56.631] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 21 08:37:30 2020
[    56.631] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    56.631] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    56.631] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[    56.631] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[    56.631] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[    56.632] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[    56.632] (**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA Card"
[    56.632] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[    56.632] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    56.632] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    56.632] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[    56.632] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[    56.632] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[    56.632] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    56.632] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    56.632] (II) Loader magic: 0x421020
[    56.632] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    56.632]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    56.632]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[    56.632]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[    56.632]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[    56.632] (!!) More than one possible primary device found
[    56.632] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:0) 8086:3e92:1028:0851 rev 0, Mem @ 0xa4000000/16777216, 0x80000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    56.632] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:1c8d:1028:0851 rev 161, Mem @ 0xa2000000/16777216, 0x90000000/268435456, 0xa0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00003000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    56.632] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    56.632] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    56.636] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[    56.636]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[    56.636]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    56.636] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  390.129  Tue Jul 23 00:10:48 PDT 2019
[    56.636] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[    56.636] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[    56.636] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[    56.636]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[    56.636]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    56.636] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  390.129  Mon Jul 22 23:49:20 PDT 2019
[    56.636] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[    56.636] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 0.x)
[    56.636] (--) using VT number 9

[    56.656] (EE) No devices detected.
[    56.656] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[    56.656] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[    56.656] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
for help.
[    56.656] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[    56.656] (EE)
[    56.673] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

it seems i need to configure the Xorg.conf


----------



## obsigna (Jan 21, 2020)

kennedy90210 said:


> ...
> When i login as non root user, the screen blinking and then return to cmd/shell.
> ...



Does this mean that the root user is able to login properly? Is said non-root user member of the video or wheel group? If not, then add the respective user to the video group and then try again:
`# pw groupmod video -m thenonrootuser`


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 21, 2020)

kennedy90210 said:


> First time installing freebsd X Window in my Desktop, i thought i would be eassy like in the tutorial .
> 
> 1. First i using this tutorial for install nvidia driver "https://headthirst.com/freebsd-nvidia.html"
> 2. Second i using this tutorial for gnome 3 "https://medium.com/shehuawwal/installing-gnome-de-terminal-on-freebsd-12-420663671f99"
> 3. Btw my all in one have 2 vga intel and nvidia and i didnt configure xorg.conf



I believe using a mishmash of tutorials by different people probably not the best approach for someone new to FreeBSD. Mine is a Beginners Tutorial but limited in scope, whereas vermaden  has several different tutorials that cover different areas and he knows what he's talking about.

By using tutorials you find here or there on the web chances are you run into one by someone who may not know beans from frijoles about it and much harder to contact if you have questions than a member here. 

And here you are asking questions when you had problems after following theirs.


----------



## kennedy90210 (Jan 22, 2020)

Trihexagonal said:


> I believe using a mishmash of tutorials by different people probably not the best approach for someone new to FreeBSD. Mine is a Beginners Tutorial but limited in scope, whereas vermaden  has several different tutorials that cover different areas and he knows what he's talking about.
> 
> By using tutorials you find here or there on the web chances are you run into one by someone who may not know beans from frijoles about it and much harder to contact if you have questions than a member here.
> 
> And here you are asking questions when you had problems after following theirs.



Those two tutorial its not the same or the same content, Its different kind tutorial, not the same goal, one for install the driver and one for install the xwindow.

Like i said first i thought i would be easy  thats why i install gnome3 first

New updated then i create Xorg.conf with Xorg -configure and edited out my intel vga(i915)
then i encounter some problem driver(nvidia, DFP-0), it seems the screen section cant get the display..



Spoiler: driver.conf



Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath     "catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Mouse0"
    Driver      "mouse"
    Option        "Protocol" "auto"
    Option        "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier  "nvidia0"
    Driver      "nvidia"
    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "nvidia0"
    Monitor    "Monitor0"
    Option       "MetaModes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection





Spoiler: Xorg.0.log



[    65.115]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[    65.115] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    65.115] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p12 amd64
[    65.115] Current Operating System: FreeBSD bsdbebas 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC amd64
[    65.115] Build Date: 02 January 2020  09:07:34AM
[    65.115] 
[    65.115] Current version of pixman: 0.38.4
[    65.115]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    65.115] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    65.115] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jan 22 08:28:37 2020
[    65.115] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    65.115] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[    65.115] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    65.115] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[    65.115] (**) |   |-->Device "nvidia0"
[    65.115] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[    65.115] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[    65.115] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    65.115] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    65.115] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[    65.115] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[    65.115] (**) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[    65.115] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    65.115] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[    65.115] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[    65.115] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[    65.115] (II) Loader magic: 0x421020
[    65.115] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    65.115]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    65.115]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[    65.115]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[    65.115]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[    65.115] (!!) More than one possible primary device found
[    65.115] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:0) 8086:3e92:1028:0851 rev 0, Mem @ 0xa4000000/16777216, 0x80000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    65.115] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:1c8d:1028:0851 rev 161, Mem @ 0xa2000000/16777216, 0x90000000/268435456, 0xa0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00003000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    65.115] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    65.115] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    65.115] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    65.119] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[    65.119]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[    65.119]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    65.119] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  390.129  Tue Jul 23 00:10:48 PDT 2019
[    65.119] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[    65.119] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[    65.120] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[    65.120]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[    65.120]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    65.120] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  390.129  Mon Jul 22 23:49:20 PDT 2019
[    65.120] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[    65.120] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 0.x)
[    65.120] (--) using VT number 9

[    65.138] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    65.138] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    65.138] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    65.138] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    65.138]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    65.138]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    65.138] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[    65.138] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[    65.138] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[    65.138] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    65.139]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    65.139]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    65.139] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[    65.139] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[    65.139] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[    65.139] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[    65.139] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
[    65.139] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
[    65.139] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    65.139] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    65.139] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }"
[    65.139] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
[    65.473] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GPU-0 at PCI:1:0:0
[    65.473] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0
[    65.474] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 1050 (GP107-A) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
[    65.474] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 4194304 kBytes
[    65.474] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 86.07.63.00.71
[    65.474] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[    65.475] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: disconnected
[    65.475] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: Internal TMDS
[    65.475] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[    65.475] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[    65.475] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to assign any connected display devices to X screen 0.
[    65.475] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     Set AllowEmptyInitialConfiguration if you want the server
[    65.475] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     to start anyway
[    65.475] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failing initialization of X screen 0
[    65.562] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
[    65.562] (II) UnloadSubModule: "wfb"
[    65.562] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fb"
[    65.562] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
[    65.562] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[    65.562] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[    65.562] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
for help.
[    65.562] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[    65.562] (EE)
[    65.571] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.


----------



## kennedy90210 (Jan 22, 2020)

New Updated After read some web, i find out it can add
Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP-0"
the result is theres white pixel on top left monitor, cannot use keyboard and mouse, here's my config and error


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 22, 2020)

kennedy90210 said:


> Those two tutorial its not the same or the same content, Its different kind tutorial, not the same goal, one for install the driver and one for install the xwindow.



Yes, I could tell that by the links, not to mention I looked at them both before posting.

However, that does not by any means preclude anything I said about it:

"By using tutorials you find here or there on the web chances are you run into one by someone who may not know beans from frijoles about it and much harder to contact if you have questions than a member here. 

Mine is a Beginners Tutorial but limited in scope, whereas vermaden  has several different tutorials that cover different areas and he knows what he's talking about.

I believe using a mishmash of tutorials by different people probably not the best approach for someone new to FreeBSD. And here you are asking questions when you had problems after following theirs. "

Does it make more sense laid out like that?


----------



## kennedy90210 (Jan 22, 2020)

Okay buddy, since your here and doesnt mind answer my thread, i follow your tutorial in http://trihexagonal.org/tutorial.html
And since you contactable i can contact you if encounter problem. Its okay with you buddy ?



Trihexagonal said:


> Yes, I could tell that by the links, not to mention I looked at them both before posting.
> 
> However, that does not by any means preclude anything I said about it:
> 
> ...


----------



## shkhln (Jan 22, 2020)

10de:1c8d corresponds to the mobile version of GTX 1050, which means that it's not inconceivable that the PC might be wired in the same way as an Optimus notebook. Anyway, the best thing you can do with an all-in-one PC is to throw it out.


----------



## kennedy90210 (Jan 22, 2020)

Mine is Dell Inspiron 5477 All In One. Let me confirm dell community



shkhln said:


> 10de:1c8d corresponds to the mobile version of GTX 1050, which means that it's not inconceivable that the PC might be wired in the same way as an Optimus notebook. Anyway, the best thing you can do with an all-in-one PC is to throw it out.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 22, 2020)

Gnome 3 is anything BUT easy - if you are trying to get xorg working, absolutely do not test it with Gnome 3. I would just use x11-wm/twm which I "think" is bundled with the xorg package. Based on comments above, it is also possible that you may have to deal with 2 graphics chipsets, which is outside my scope of knowledge.


----------



## kennedy90210 (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks for your reply mate, 

Indeed it optimus, found almost similiar problem with me in this forum seems he/she stuck to.









						Nvidia 1050ti + IntelHD 630
					

Aloha! I'm trying to get my first install of FreeBSD 11.2 working with X.   I am trying to install it on a laptop that has 2 video cards, an IntelHD 630 and and an Nvidia 1050ti. To be specific, its an HP Omen.   To be more specific, its an HP Omen 15-ax250wm.  After much gnashing of teeth©, I...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Well, at least i try.



Sevendogsbsd said:


> Gnome 3 is anything BUT easy - if you are trying to get xorg working, absolutely do not test it with Gnome 3. I would just use x11-wm/twm which I "think" is bundled with the xorg package. Based on comments above, it is also possible that you may have to deal with 2 graphics chipsets, which is outside my scope of knowledge.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 22, 2020)

kennedy90210 said:


> Okay buddy, since your here and doesnt mind answer my thread, i follow your tutorial in http://trihexagonal.org/tutorial.html
> 
> And since you contactable i can contact you if encounter problem. Its okay with you buddy ?



That's fine with me. I can answer any question relevant to my tutorial. It's also posted here in the forums:









						Beginners Guide - How To Set Up A FreeBSD Desktop From Scratch
					

I'm going to guide you though the process of getting a fully functional FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE desktop up and running, complete with system files and security settings, step-by-step as if you've never used UNIX or the command line. Now let's get started:  Insert your boot media and at the Welcome...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## shkhln (Jan 22, 2020)

kennedy90210 said:


> Well, at least i try.



Connect an external display to the HDMI output port, see if that gets you past "No screens found" message. Also, try to loop HDMI. That is, connect the HDMI output to the HDMI input.


----------

